# Fixing an off-center xorg.conf



## jb_fvwm2 (Apr 22, 2013)

An extensive web search turned up possible solutions for a fix to xorg.conf to fix an offscreen-shifted issue that has persisted for years... the first few fixes reported (from the many browser tabs open) did not fix it.  Howsoever, changing the display resolution from nvidia-settings[1], and merging to xorg.conf, and it was fixed.  (I had also searched these forums).  I even restarted the window manager.

I've yet to test the tty off-center upon exiting of X, but I assume that will be fixed as a 
consequence. [Unfortunately, I did not have time to even read the next pending xorg.conf fixes in the remaining browser tabs; they've been discarded.].

FWIW  It is a Dell 2001FP, nouveau.
[1] and/or accidentally running the `nvidia-xconfig`, or vice versa.


----------

